# Christmas train ,,,Music will not work HELP!!



## bambengals85 (Dec 21, 2008)

I was recently given a LGB Christmas boxcar and the music will not work.
It has a board in it with a 9 volt batt. connector and two wires running out the top with two round plugs on them that plug into the back of my LGB 21741 loco. There is also a switch on the board but I don't know what position it is suposed to be in. Please help me before Christmas Eve gets here....(Party that night) Thanks 


P.S. the model # is 43352


----------



## bambengals85 (Dec 21, 2008)

hey everyone I just kept playing with it and I fixed it somehow LOL


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That's good!
If it has a battery why does it have two leads to the engine? Speaker,sound with motion?


----------



## bambengals85 (Dec 21, 2008)

I later found out that it gets its power from the loco or you can put metal wheels on the car. The battery is for if you stop the train it will finish the song that it is playing.

Thanks,,,,


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

In analog operation the battery is necessary. A few of my LGB sound locos have this so when the loco is stopped it will still make some sounds.

Make a video so we can hear what is sounds like! I've always been interested to know what sounds it makes.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have seen the prices ! I wonder how much better they do sound than a cheep Christmas Card?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Dunno, for some reason people go bananas over the Xmas stuff.. sound locos go for 7-800.. 

I got some of the xmas cars (gondola with trees, gondola with presents, a coach and caboose) for my girlfriends mom. Got a deal on each, they were $35-45 per piece. But I saw the same caboose go for over $100 in an auction ??


----------



## bambengals85 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a Christmas frieght car with a speaker inside and it sounds pretty nice, It is made by LGB


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

For the LGB made in Germany, it will definitely trump any Made in China Xmas card


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, it probably is better than my chug sound tender.
But I have a few cars I need to get pictures of for the Xmas thread.


----------

